# Rain Gear



## NJEMT95 (Sep 18, 2012)

What's your favorite rain jacket?
If you have rain pants as well, which ones do you like - do they double as snow pants as well?


----------



## medicdan (Sep 18, 2012)

Completely non-EMS related, I LOVE my foulies from my sailing days. I have off-shore Foul Weather gear that is warm when it needs to be, cool when I need the breeze and watertight enough to let me work on the deck in a storm or side of the road in a blizzard. I splurged when I bought it originally, and could't be more grateful. I have Helly/Hanson pants/overalls and a bright yellow West Marine jacket. Of course none of this stuff is in uniform for my employers, but when the weather calls for it, and I'm not issued anything that works, I get creative. 

With all of that said, I have a lot of friends with 5.11 wear. Like foulies, it's expensive, but works like a champ and is reliable. 

Good Luck!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2012)

We have Globe extrication gear and 5.11 parkas/rain gear. I like the globe pants in the snow and the 5.11 coat for rain/snow. It works well for me. 

Nothing is better than dry socks though. Extra socks are a must.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 18, 2012)

We only get a Blauer winter jacket at work. It's warm and waterproof, but useless in the summer. I have a simple Patagonia Rain Shadow shell that I wear in the summer, sure it's not "designed for EMS" but that just makes it cheaper...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 18, 2012)

Frog toggs all the way. They even come in hi viz now.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 18, 2012)

We have ankle length rain coats in all our trucks. They work fine for us and I've never wanted a separate pant/coat. 

Don't deal with snow but for cold we have multiple jackets and a pullover to pick from. Real easy to layer. Never had a problem staying dry or warm.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 18, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> We have ankle length rain coats in all our trucks. They work fine for us and I've never wanted a separate pant/coat.
> 
> Don't deal with snow but for cold we have multiple jackets and a pullover to pick from. Real easy to layer. Never had a problem staying dry or warm.



I still have my illuminite sweatshirt I got from you guys, best sweatshirt I ever owned.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 18, 2012)

Game Sportswear® - The 6 In 1 Jacket (1350)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2012)

We have rain gear (pants and jacket) that feel and smell like they are made of PVC. But no one uses them. If we wear anything at all it would be our high visibility jackets we have for TCs. 

We don't get snow and the temps will maybe get into the 60s as a low.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 18, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I still have my illuminite sweatshirt I got from you guys, best sweatshirt I ever owned.



That must be an original one with the all over illuminite and soft feel. 

Those were the best, I still wear mine. 

The new ones only have illuminite on the top half and are a windbreaker material.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 19, 2012)

One of the places I worked, we were issued North Face jackets for winter wear. They were great...


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 19, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> That must be an original one with the all over illuminite and soft feel.



That would be the one.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Sep 19, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> One of the places I worked, we were issued North Face jackets for winter wear. They were great...



Lucky you. My squad issues us day-glow winter jackets made at the cheapest cost possible. The ones they purchased last year are already falling apart.


----------



## Bullets (Sep 21, 2012)

Department issue Helly Hansen jackets, they are awesome. They look like a cop jacket with the two pockets and a badge tab, but the pockets are lined with fleece to keep your hand warm. The quilted liner can be worn as a standalone jacket. And there is a ANSI compliant vest that stows uder the rear gusset in a pouch, so you can reach over your head and have a traffic vest all the time. And Helly Hansen is like primo offshore fisherman gear, so its waterproof and breathable. 

We also get a reversible trench coat, black on one side, yellow and hiviz on the toher, with a hood, for those summer rains when you just need to stay dry and not warm


----------

